# اجهزة الكمبيوتر



## قطر الحبيب (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لو سمحتم ابغا احد يعلمني عن الاجهزة الفحص الكميوتر زي الذي عند الورش الذي يتركب فوق العاسات افضل جهاز ماهوا واتمنا احد يشرحلياة بالصور وكم اسعار الاجهزة هذي وشكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 سبتمبر 2010)

​*منقول
*​
​*اجهزة فحص السيارات "فحص الكمبيوتر**السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​ *من خلال عملي في صيانه المركبات و التدريب تعاملت مع انظمة و اجهزة مختلفة للفحص. فيما يلي عرض لبعضها:*​ *جهاز راكستك الالماني *​ *يفحص و برمجة و معايرة السيارات الحديثة هو جهاز متطور جداً يعمل بتقنية اللاسلكي ، حيث بأمكانك التعامل مع السيارة و أنت جالس الى مكتبك خلف جهاز الكمبيوتر الشخصي . كل ما يلزمك هو شبك قطعة الأستقبال و الأرسال اللاسلكية الى مكان مأخذ الفحص في السيارة و بعدها بأمكانك أجراء عمليات البرمجة من على بعد حوالي 20 متر . *​ *جهاز راكستك القوي جداً يغطي معظم السيارات الأوروبية و الآسيوية و الأمريكية و هو قادر على التعامل مع أغلب الأنظمة الموجودة في السيارات الحديثة . *​ *الجهاز يعمل تحت بيئة ويندوز و يحدث عن طريق الأنترنت و مكفول لمدة سنة ، و يمكنك عمل سجل بأسماء زبائنك و الأحتفاظ بتقرير عن كل سيارة دخلت الى ورشة الصيانة لديك *​ *جهاز لانش*​ *الآن هو الأقوى في العالم أجمع من حيث أمكانياته الواسعة و قدرته على تشخيص الأعطال بكمبيوترات و أجزاء السيارة الألكترونية حيث يغطي الجهاز أكثر من 35 نوع من السيارات بما يصل الى 148 نظام فحص للمحرك و الجير الأوتوماتيك و البالونات الهوائية و نظام منع أغلاق الفرامل و العديد من الأنظمة الأخرى ليكون الجهاز الأشمل تغطية على الأطلاق.*​ *الجهاز مزود بطابعة لأصدار التقارير الفنية قبل و بعد الصيانة ، كما هو مزود بشاشة كبيرة تعمل باللمس . *​ *جهاز لانش مزود بكافة الوصلات اللازمة لجميع أنواع السيارات ومزود بكيبل رئيسي طويل لسهولة العمل. يتم تحديث نظام المعلومات أكثر من 100 مرة سنوياً عن طريق الأنترنت.*​ *بأمتلاكك جهاز لانش تكون قد أحدثت نقلة نوعية مميزة في تطوير عملك ، لا بل في زيادة كبيرة في دخلك أن لانش هو جهاز ممتاز للكراجات المختصة في صيانة نوع محدد من السيارات و للكراجات التي تستقبل جميع أنواع السيارات . *​ *[FONT=&quot]بوجود جهاز لانش من النادر أن تعتذر لصاحب السيارة عن عدم توفر الأمكانيات الفنية لديك[/FONT][FONT=&quot].






[/FONT]* *جهاز مرسيدس ستار الألماني*​ هو الجهاز الذي يغطي كافة الأنظمة الألكترونية في جميع مركبات المرسيدس من سيارات صالون و شاحنات صغيرة و شاحنات كبيرة و دراجات نارية .​ جهاز مرسيدس ستار الألماني هو جهاز خبراء المرسيدس ، حيث لا تعصى عليه أي مشكلة ألكترونية في سيارات مرسيدس و بأمكانك عمل جميع عمليات البرمجة بسهولة بالغة .​ الجهاز عبارة عن ملتيبلكسر ألماني الصنع و كيبل السيريال الذي يشبك بين اللابتوب و الملتيبلكسر و كيبل 38 خط و كيبل 16 خط و كيبل 14 خط لسيارات السبرنتر و كيبل 3 خطوط للسيارات القديمة​ جهاز مرسيدس ستار الألماني الأصلي هو الجهاز الذي يغطي كافة الأنظمة الألكترونية في جميع مركبات المرسيدس من سيارات صالون و شاحنات صغيرة و شاحنات كبيرة و دراجات نارية.
ججهاز مرسيدس ستار الألماني هو جهاز خبراء المرسيدس ، حيث لا تعصى عليه أي مشكلة ألكترونية في سيارات مرسيدس و بأمكانك عمل جميع عمليات البرمجة بسهولة بالغة .​ [FONT=&quot]الجهاز عبارة عن ملتيبلكسر ألماني الصنع و كيبل السيريال الذي يشبك بين اللابتوب و الملتيبلكسر و كيبل 38 خط و كيبل 16 خط و كيبل 14 خط لسيارات السبرنتر و كيبل 3 خطوط للسيارات القديمة[/FONT]






*جهزة مجموعة VAG*​ *و هي اجهزة تقوم بفحص و برمجة مجموعة فولكفاجن و اودي و سكودا و سيات، ومنها عدة نماذج.*​ *جهاز تشيكر*​ *[FONT=&quot]جهاز عملي جداً يغطي سيارات فولكس فاجن و سكودا و أودي و سيات ، يتعامل مع جميع أنظمة السيارة بدون أستثناء و يدعم بروتوكول كان بص الحديث جداً. أن جهاز تشيكر هو الآن الجهاز رقم واحد للأستعمالات السريعة و هو يغنيك عن وصل الكمبيوتر المحمول الى السيارة من أجل عملية برمجة سريعة ، إذ أنه مزود بشاشته الخاصة و لا حاجة لأستعمال كمبيوتر شخصي[/FONT]*





*أوصلة و سوفت وير VAG*​ *جهاز مختص ممتاز جداً لسيارات فولكس فاجن ، أودي ، سيات و سكودا .*​ *مكافيء تماماً لعمل جهاز الشركة الأصلي لا بل أن أستعماله أسهل من جهاز الشركة الأصلي.*​ *مزود بوصلة ذات 16 مخرج يعمل على أي كمبيوتر بوصلة سريعة*​ *أمكانية تطويره لحل مشاكل المفاتيح و التابلوه لموديلات معينة مع بنك معلومات كامل لكافة أنواع سيارات مجموعة فولكس*​ *جهاز فحص فولكس فاجن*​ *الجهاز الأصلي لسيارات فولكس فاجن ، أودي ، سيات و سكودا .*​ *يعمل بتقنية اللمس .*​ *مزود بوصلة ذات 16 مخرج و وصلة لشاحنات الفولكس واجن مع بنك معلومات كامل لكافة أنواع سيارات مجموعة فولكس، ومن الجدير بالذكر ان الجهاز يحمل نفس سوفت وير وصلة *​





*جهاز متطور مختص لتشخيص أعطال السيارات اليابانية و الكورية .*​ *مختصي صيانة السيارات الآسيوية عبروا عن رضاهم التام من كارمان لأنه الجهاز الذي يلبي كافة أحتياجاتهم لتشخيص الأعطال و برمجة السيارات . ينصح به على وجه الخصوص ورشات صيانة هونداي حيث أنه هو الجهاز المعتمد لدى مصنعي سيارات هونداي *​ *جهاز أوتوإكس ري للأمريكي*​ *جهاز يتعامل مع كافة بروتوكولات الكمبيوترات في السيارات الأمريكية بما فيها بروتوكول كان بص الحديث جداً*​ *أن بروتوكول CAN الحديث جداً هو البروتوكول المعتمد للسيارات الحديثة من سنة 2004 فما بعد و هو معد لسنة 2028*​ *الشركة المصنعة توفر لزبائنها تحديث مجاني عن طريق الأنترنت . *​ *يغطي الجهاز : -*​ *فورد من سنة 1983 الى الآن*​ *جي أم سي من سنة 1982 الى الآن*​ *كرايسلر من سنة 1983 حتى الآن*​ *جيب من سنة 1991 الى الان*​ *تويوتا من سنة 1996 الى الآن*هوندا من سنة 1996 الى الآن
نيسان من سنة 1996 الى الآن
و العديد من أنواع السيارات العالمية التي تعمل بالنظام الامريكي 



 *وصلة و سوفت وير اوبل*​ *اخر أصدار يخرج للسوق من شركة أوبكوم ، الشركة الرائدة في مجال أجهزة فحص السيارات.*​ *يغطي الجهاز كافة أنظمة سيارات أوبل و يعمل بكفاءة تامة عن طريق وصله بأي كمبيوتر محمول أو كمبيوتر شخصي.*​ [FONT=&quot] يميز الجهاز أيضاً هو سرعة أستجابته للأوامر الصادرة من و الى السيارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .




[/FONT] إضافة الى اجهزة فحص اخرى مثل​ HANA TEC و هو جهاز متخصص بالسيارات الاسيوية و جهاز SUN​ و هو جهاز يغطي انواع محدودة من السيارات الاوروبية.​ من الجدير بالذكر انه وحسب رأيي الشخصي فأن الوصلات و السوفت وير التي تفحص انواع محددة أصبحت بلا شك هي الأجدر و الأقل ثمناً. فإذا كنت صاحب ورشة صيانة فأنا لا انصحك بشراء أجهزة تتعامل مع انواع عدة. بل وصلات محددة لأنواع محددة. إضافة لسوفورات المعلومات و القطع، ليصبح لديك ما لدى الوكيل. مثال على ذلك إذا كنت صاحب ورشة تتعامل مع مجموعة الفولكس فاجن اشتري وصلة VAG و برنامج المعلومات لينزا و برنامج القطع ايتوس يصبح لديك ما لدي الوكيل إلا الارقام السرية لبرمجة المفتاح.​منقول ​ 
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


----------



## black88star (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور حبيبي 
عوآفي


----------



## RACHIDNANO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات اخي ورمضان مبارك كريم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرآ اخي عاطف على هذه المعلومات


----------



## قطر الحبيب (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا التقرير


----------



## emadeldesoky (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا شباب الحين فى شركات تصدر برامج فحص سيارات بتشتغل على أى جهاز كمبيوتر وباللغة العربية وبتشتغل على معظم السيارات وسعرها مناسب جدن


----------

